# How Are ARBA Judges Paid



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 22, 2008)

I belong to several different clubs. One of our clubs has trouble getting judges.

They said in the last show they "bid" a dollar a rabbit plus a gas stipend of 25.00

Just curious. Is this an average bid and are the bids sent by mail?


----------



## pamnock (Jun 22, 2008)

Judges figure in their travel, hotel and food costs as well as the net profit (generally $100 - $150 per show) which averages out to about $15 an hour.

In some cases, shows will offer a set amount that they can pay as well as covering the hotel and feeding the judge at the show.

Bids of $1.00 per rabbit are also common - I was paid a flat$1.00 per rabbit feefor judging a specialty show yesterday (30 rabbits), plus $175 for judging 6 hours at the regular show (probably about 200 rabbits). The show was about an hour drive from my home and I was provided with meals during the day. With the specialty being held at noon, and the regular show starting at 6 in the evening, I was at the show for a total of 12 hours (long day!) and didn't get home until 1 am.

Sometimes judges will charge very little, or nothing depending on the circumstances and will often donate their time for benefit shows.

With the prices of gas, it can be very expensive for clubs to bring judges in from distant locations. Judges generally charge $175 - $200 for local shows here in the east where I live.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's an article that I wrote a while back for the Domestic Rabbits publication. It gives details on the process of hiring judges . . .



[align=center]Hiring ARBA Show Judges[/align]

[align=center]By: Pamela Nock [/align]

[align=center]

When proper procedures are not followed for hiring an ARBA judge, miscommunications can result, frustrating the parties involved and leaving show secretaries in a last minute scramble to find judges. [/align]
This article reviews step by step hiring protocol and what actually comprises a contractual agreement between a judge and show committee. 

Step 1: Request ARBA judges bid forms from the ARBA office. Although the use of ARBA bid forms is not mandatory, these convenient forms provide a universal bidding system which can decrease the incidence of miscommunication between the show committee and prospective judges. Phone calls, personal contact and/or emails to judges do not constitute an official contract or a clubâs official acceptance of a bid. Many judges use a filing system based on the ARBAâs triplicate colored forms, so âhomemadeâ forms or copies of emails may not be desired by all judges. 

Step 2: Properly fill out the bid form and send to selected judges. If not using ARBA bid forms, be certain to include the following information:


Name of Club

Location of Show

Date(s)

Kind of Show: Open - Youth - Specialty

Space for the judge to answer and give their bid (cost of judging) and expenses.

Include the name and address of the club secretary

Step 3: Review the returned bids (the judge keeps the pink copy and returns the white and yellow copies). Judges - please be prompt on returning bid forms whether accepting or denying!

Step 4: The communication breakdown often comes at this point of confirmation to the judge from the show secretary. As noted on the ARBA judges bid form, âThis contract is NOT completed -- and judge has not guaranteed availability - until a copy (of the bid form) has been returned to the judge with authorized club representativeâs signatureâ.

It is advised that confirmation of accepted judgeâs bids be sent out _immediately. _The yellow bid form should be signed by the show secretary and returned to the judge. If the judge does not receive a confirmation or denial within 30 days of returning his bid, he will assume he has not been hired and will consider that date open on his calendar.

When I receive the yellow form, I staple it to the pink bid form and consider myself officially confirmed and hired for that show. As stated in the ARBA handbook _âIf your club chooses not to use any of the judges you have sent bids to, you must also answer these judges and let them know they have not been selected this time.â
_
There have been times when a club requests an email bid or asks my availability over the phone. Most judges simply consider this an inquiry of their availability. If there is no confirmation mailed from the club, the judge can only assume he has not been hired by the show. It is imperative that a signed confirmation is sent to the judge. Sending out hotel reservation confirmations, plane tickets or a show flyer does _not _constitute the confirmation of a judging contract.

Also keep in mind that it is recommended a judge not judge more than 250 rabbits per day. I have seen many shows where the numbers are going far beyond that. It rushes the judges and limits their time to expound on comments about each rabbit, which may be a disappointment to the exhibitor who has traveled a long distance and paid their entry fee to hear a thorough assessment of their animal. In unforeseen circumstances of large show entries, judges should be compensated for the additional entries they have had to judge.

As an additional reminder for the judge, be certain to send him the show flyer with directions to the show and show rules. While it would seem obvious to send the judge the rules and directions to the show, there were a number of shows Iâve judged in which I was never sent a show flyer or given directions to the show.

Along with reviewing the above steps, I also recommend that show secretaries obtain a copy of the ARBA handbook which provides invaluable tips that will help to assure a successful show experience for the club, the exhibitors and the judges.


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jun 22, 2008)

This is fabulous info. If you don't mind I am going to copy what you wrote and send it to our secretary at the Federation of Flemish Giant Rabbit Breeders of California. Is that okay?

I can see just from your first post that we paid our last judges too little.

See part of it is as I said, we bid 1.00 per rabbit plus gas. Unfortunately two things occured the day of the show that we could not foresee- only half the rabbits showed that we received entries for by e-mail and gas had skyrocketed to double the gallon amount by the day of the show. so I believe that judge only had to pay 30.00 out of pocket in order to judge our show. LOL


----------



## pamnock (Jun 22, 2008)

You are more than welcome to copy the article!

Pam


----------

